# Gegenlichtaufnahmen: Reflektionen



## HPB (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte shcon öfters bei Gegenlichtaufnahmen das Problem, dass ich unschöne Reflektionen (oder wie nennt man das offiziell?) hatte (siehe angehängtes Beispiel: Von der Sonne ausgehend zum linken unteren Bildrand).
- Kann man so etwas nachträglich mit Photoshop (Elements) ausbessern?
- Wie vermeinde ich so etwas beim Fotografieren, bzw. woran liegt es eigentlich?

Da ich nicht genau weiß, wie dieses Phänomen heißt, habe ich mir beim Googlen etwas schwer getan.


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2010)

Genannt Lens Flare, Linsenlichtreflex, Blendenflecke oder Linsenreflexion.

Ist ein typisches Phänomen bei optischen Systemen, wo sich ein starkes Licht beugen/brechen kann. Mit der Blende kannst Du die Stärke der Flares einigermaßen kontrollieren. Sie rauszumachen ist elende Handarbeit, aber es ist nicht unmöglich.

Hier noch ein Link auf englisch : http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/lens-flare.htm

Bei google die geeignete Suche und schon gehts los 

mfg chmee


----------

